# This Woman Sure Showed Her....



## Kiowa (Apr 24, 2019)

*******

What a way to spend an Easter Sunday...
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/0...tirade-african-american-family-easter-sunday/

PRINGFIELD, OR (KEZI/CNN) - A family in Springfield, OR, said their Easter Sunday was ruined when they were racially targeted.

Cellphone video shows a white woman using racial slurs at the American family while standing on their property.

Springfield police said it wasn’t hard to confirm what happened because it was all recorded.

Police later identified the assailants as Kevin and Jessica Hollinger.

“I said ‘there’s kids around, this is totally inappropriate,’” said Rashonda Matthews, one of the victims.

"We were kinda like what the heck? Like trying to tell them to stop and as soon as I pulled out my phone, she said she was going to call the cops on me,” said Rahtavian Matthews, another victim.

And it didn't stop there.
"So be it, you're racist, that's fine. Just take it away from us. We don't want to hear it,” Rashonda Matthews said. “We don't want to feel it. I don't want my kids to ever experience it."

The Matthews say they've come face to face with racism before.

"We get used to it,” Rashonda Matthews said. “I hate to say that."

Jessica Hollinger was charged with harassment, disorderly conduct and trespassing.

Kevin Hollinger was also charged with disorderly conduct and felon in possession of a restricted weapon for carrying a knife.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 25, 2019)

I know violence isn’t the answer...

However...

I would have turned the hose on this lady. It’s technically trespassing, so on those grounds, it’s self defense.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 25, 2019)

She literally exposed herself on the street... what kind of depraved person behaves like this? Oh wait... 

I'm glad arrests were made. 

Also that looks like a nice neighborhood. I feel challenged to get on this landscaping lol.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

Just stupid and racist for no reason.  YT thinks calling black folks out their name penetrates deeply I guess.  LOL  I would have also turned the water hose on them and laughed back inside the house.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 27, 2019)

sheanu said:


> She literally exposed herself on the street... what kind of depraved person behaves like this? Oh wait...
> 
> I'm glad arrests were made.
> 
> Also that looks like a nice neighborhood. I feel challenged to get on this landscaping lol.


I was focused on the landscaping in the background the whole story.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 27, 2019)

That area of the country seems extremely racist.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 27, 2019)

I was watching the video waiting on the African Americans to show up. 

Glad the cow was arrested... 

Hurling racial slurs at anyone is inappropriate,  even if there are no children around. Do people really think deranged racists care about kids being present?


----------

